# Monitor Reports Strange Mode



## tomdean (Dec 7, 2011)

FreeBSD 9.0 (RC2),
ASUS P9X79 motherboard, Intel i7-3930k,
Diamond Radeon HD 6708, ASUS VS228 monitor.

Because FreeBSD does not support KMS (The only modern OS not to), I have to use the vesa driver.  The monitor supports 1920x1028.


```
# xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1280
DFP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DFP_EXTTMDS disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
CRT1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
CRT2 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
   1280x1024      60.0*+   75.0  
   1280x960       75.0     60.0  
   1280x800       75.0     60.0  
   1152x864       75.0     60.0  
   1280x768       74.9     59.9  
   1280x720       60.0  
   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  
   800x600        72.2     75.0     70.0     60.3  
   720x480        60.0  
   640x480        75.0     72.8     60.0
```
My monitor reports a strange mode, "1920x1028"x60.0

I tried using modelines with the same entries, but, X would not use them.

From /var/log/Xorg.0.log:


```
(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 
1084 1118 -hsync +vsync (67.1 kHz)
```
How may I get 1920x1080?

tomdean


----------



## adamk (Dec 7, 2011)

You can't.  Unless the manufacturer programmed 1920x1080 in the VESA table on the video card, the vesa driver can't use that resolution.


----------

